# Fritz The Cat cartoonist making bible comic



## Takun (Sep 29, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hbD5HEQK0PcZz2Jnxi0ODWrWWcWw

83


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

i hope there's lots of naked big thighed women


also if anyone doesnt know r. crumb fuck em they dont deserve to post


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Sep 29, 2009)

thats awsome! cant wait to read it!


----------



## Takun (Sep 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> i hope there's lots of naked big thighed women
> 
> 
> also if anyone doesnt know r. crumb fuck em they dont deserve to post



All of Genesis literally.   I came buckets.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 29, 2009)

This is pretty old news.
I read about it in Arthur Magazine. ...............................shit

(Exodus excerpts are on the website somewhere.)


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 29, 2009)

Crumb's back!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Crumb's back!



he never left


----------



## Azure (Sep 29, 2009)

This is pretty cool.  I want a copy.


----------

